# New guy, new with goats...



## hobbz (May 28, 2010)

I have about 3 acres fenced in that the previous owner was going to put horses in, well last fall I decided to adjust the spacing on the fence for goats and get a couple to keep the hillside clean.  I came across a deal yesterday on craigslist for 3 pygmy goats for $125 total, so I am going in the morning to pick them up.

What all do I need to be aware of for taking care of the goats?  Right now the grass/weeds/briars are about 3 feet high, do you think the goats will have it ate down by fall?  Do I need to feed then much feed since there is so much natural food for them?

I have 2 5 gallon waterers and 4 feed buckets, will than be enough?  I work long hours so will only be able to give then fresh once a day.  There is a natural spring in the fenced in area, but I have been told they won't drink from it? true?

here is a pic on them that the guy emailed me.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 28, 2010)

First up in my mind is...are these guy or gal goats?  If they're guy goats, are they *intact* guy goats?

Because, if they are, the stench alone will probably wilt the weeds down to a more manageable level.    

...but seriously...pygmy bucks REEK...  I'd find that out, for sure...

I dunno if these three could clear three acres in a couple months...maybe...but I kinda doubt it.  Something tells me they'd have one hell of a time trying, though.  

So far as water...10gal of clean water a day should be plenty to sustain three pygmies on browse.  If goats are on hay and feed, they drink some water...if they're on fresh vegetation, my experience is that they don't drink much at all.  Whether or not they'd drink from a spring is something I dunno, but I wouldn't chance it if they're males -- intact or not.  Bad things happen when male goats begin to ration themselves on water.

As for bagged feed...use bagged feed as a supplement, and supplement according to condition.  If they're not losing condition on the natural vegetation, you shouldn't really have to supplement.  

Something they DO NEED from a bag, however, is a good mineral mix..  It needs to be kept in the dry, set out in small quantities, and refreshed often..  They'll stay in MUCH better shape that way.

As for other things to be aware of....are your fences good?  Hope so...not just to contain them, but to deter predators.  Fresh goat is a favorite of many things, including coyotes, strays, and the ubiquitous neighbordog.  If the fences are spotty, put up a charger and some hot wires.  

What about shelter?  Goats absolutely, positively need shelter, and it needs to be a place they can stay DRY and be relatively comfortable for as many days in a row as it can rain in your area..  Goats despise being wet...to a goat, getting wet is a fate worse than death itself.  

The good news is that the shelter doesn't necessarily have to be _pretty_...just dry.  An old lawn building or something would work nicely.  

They'll need hay and water in there, too..

Something else to consider is that goats require a little bit of regular maintenance and a good deal of oversight..  Hooves need to be trimmed every few months (no biggie, really) and if they get sick, they can go down fast....you'll need to spend some time with them everyday, just to make sure everybody's eating, peeing, pooping, and acting normally.

Also...goats get wormy, and deworming goats is both an art and a science.  It's not as easy as buying a bottle and reading directions -- almost nothing's labeled for goats.  You're ahead of the game by being able to provide browse, as browse is FAR less likely to give a goat worms than grazing is...but they'll still get wormy.  Do a little homework on that.

Ya know, normally, I'm not so big on the idea of goats as strictly utility weed control animals because I know them to be sensitive, friendly creatures who generally enjoy interacting with humans......but for some reason, when I look at these three, I kinda think it might just be right up their alley.  



Just.....well, do spend some time with them when you can.


----------



## hobbz (May 28, 2010)

they are all does.  I have a 10x30ish shed in the fenced in area, so they have plenty of cover.  The goats will be to clear the land, and me and the wife both like animals so i am sure they will get there fair share of neck scratching and treats...lol

if i do decide to keep them thru the winter i will try to get them all bred this fall.  we will see about that though...


----------



## ksalvagno (May 28, 2010)

One thing to think about is that those 5 gallon buckets will probably be too tall for them. If you are only going to give them water once a day, they need to be able to drink to the bottom of the bucket in case it is a hot day and they do drink a lot of water.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 29, 2010)

I have 2 does and 4 kids along with a llama and cria and they often go through at least 3 5-gallon buckets a day. Mine are wide and low so they do drink it to the bottom. 

That's one bucket, filled 3x a day btw. I have to keep an eye on the because the bucklings are bad about knocking it over. If you can't be there more than once a day, I'd be sure they can't tip the buckets and so be out of water. 

Hope it works well for you. My pasture is growing so fast that mine are not able to completely stay on top of it but they have probably wiped out their favorites and I haven't had to mow the 2nd time yet but it's going to need to be done soon.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (May 29, 2010)

Don't know what your fencing is like but my pygmies are notorious for sticking their heads through and getting stuck cuz the grass/weeds are always greener on the other side.  Might wanna consider some dummy bars on those with the horns so large.  Would hate for you to come home after a long day and have lost one.  Good Luck


----------



## ThornyRidge (May 29, 2010)

I concur on those horns... you would need to be careful with those... you can band them (several on here have) however I would wait till fall/winter to do so with fly season coming... do your homework on the goats before picking them up.. get specifics from the people such as worming, vaccines, hoof trimming etc.. if they are knowledgeable they would even be willing to show you how maybe!!  they look like a cross with predominantly pygmy in there but honestly if they are full pygmy they look a little skinny.. pygymy goats are notoriously round!  like a barrel. they also look a little lanky in the legs!!  consider giving them something to play on in their pen area where you will keep them... a large wood box with some shingles attached will give them play and help with hoof filing.  a large sandsotone boulder too.. do not put in those wood pallets such as what is in the picture that is a leg injury just waiting to happen!!!  also consider checking your browse that you want cleared.. there are many poisonous plants for goats that even could kill or make them very ill if they consume so check that out.. not sure what area of country you are in to make recommendattions but do a search for poisonous plants/goats and you will see tons.  quality care and feed is the most important for any goats one brings into the family so do some homework don't hesitate to ask a million questions.. we all have and be prepared... for anything!!  Good luck!


----------



## hobbz (May 29, 2010)

i live in eastern ky.  I haven't found any bad plants on the hillside yet.  my fence is 5 strand 12 ga electric fence with a 100mile charger.  the bottom 3 are spaced 6" and the top 2 are 8" and 10". If they seem to want to get their heads thru the fence I will board them and this fall band them.

That pic is the previous owners barn.  I built a 6x8 lean-to today for them and have the bigger shed also.  The waterers are those that TSC sells that are like 10" tall...


----------



## hobbz (May 29, 2010)

I got the goats today.  The black one is the mom to the gray ones.  The mom is full pygmy(short and fat) and the other 2 are about 6" taller and skinnier so I don't think they are full pygmy, but I don't really care.

They made the 60 mile trip to my house fine, but as soon as they got out of the truck they jumped thru the fence and ran.  They have never been around an electric fence before.  So it took me, the wife, and 3 neighbors and about 2 hours to catch 2 of the 3 and lead them back to their new home.  The 3rd followed close.  I am leaving the 2 chained up inside the electric fence tonight to give them some more time to calm down and get used to the new home.  They are all eating so I think they are starting to calm down.

I told my wife worst case is we have fresh goat meat if they don't learn to respect the fence...


----------



## freemotion (May 29, 2010)

Train them to the fence one at a time, on a long lead, with you inside the fence with them.  That way you can keep them from running through the fence when it bites...just be prepared, and get them to jump in the other direction.

Some need to get "bitten" a few times before they fully understand it.  If the grass is wet, they will get a better shock.


----------



## hobbz (May 30, 2010)

lil update.  they are doing good today.  still skiddish of me but seem to be settling in.  i bought some of those 60' trolleys that walmart sells for large dogs to let them get out and eat while they are settling in.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 30, 2010)

Glad they are settling in. Hopefully you won't have to keep them on the chains for long. They can get tangled up and can be easy prey for predators. But obviously getting out of the fence is not good either.


----------



## hobbz (May 30, 2010)

they are inside the electric fence, so I don't think they have to worry about predators much.  I am working midnights this week so I am able to go up every couple hours and make sure they aren't tangled up.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jun 14, 2010)

my boer goat took a few days to settle in.... now he is boss goat hanging with two lambs


----------



## glenolam (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a quick note on the natural stream...

I have a stream that runs through the goat yard and cow field.  When I first got my goats I kept a bucket filled with water 24/7 available, but didn't want to go through that all winter long (hence why I built their yard to include the stream).  I would take little walks with them to their stream, but, slowly I "forgot" to fill their bucket and noticed that they didn't seem to gulp it down when I did fill it.  Then I just stopped filling the bucket all together, and now they have a clear path to the stream.


----------



## hobbz (Jun 14, 2010)

update on the goats.  they are doing good and settling in. they are all off the chains and not trying to escape.  i am going to open up the fence a little more for them this week since they have eaten their patch down pretty good.


----------



## Mea (Jun 14, 2010)

hobbz said:
			
		

> update on the goats.  they are doing good and settling in. they are all off the chains and not trying to escape.  i am going to open up the fence a little more for them this week since they have eaten their patch down pretty good.


Good !!   Sometimes things (like goaties) just need time.


----------



## StormyMoon (Jun 15, 2010)

It took about 7 to 8 days for my goats to settle down.
Now we go out and they call us and if we dont get in their yard fast enough they yell at us lol.........
I also had to use ropes to put my goats out at first we used tires in the center of the yard so they wouldnt get tangled up in anything or each other and they still could see each other it also keeps my boy from humping my female.

Through the day as the shade moves we move their tire just to be sure they dont get too much sun but they still have the option to stand in the sun or shade depending what they feel like along with a big wide mouth bucket of water. 

We keep their water cool by freezing 1 liter soda bottles with just water each morning we put in a new one when we refill their buckets in the mornings and every night we do it again by morning the bottles are ready.

It gets pretty hot in texas I know people will think I am crazy but they do like the cool water its not ice freezing water of course but its comfortable instead of steaming hot.

Good luck with your new babies.....


----------



## apdan (Jun 16, 2010)

if you want to get them even more friendly.... mine like horse treats and cut up apples!  that's how I "tamed" mine... now they come a running whenever I call them, and we can let them run the yard when we are home and be able to put them back in the pen with ease


----------

